# stolen horses



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

ANOTHER HORSE STOLEN
Stolen horses is a big issue in England I have now started a page on my web site for stolen horses..... please have a look there are 2 on the page at the moment and I have no idea what the owners must be going through. All I know this is something that I would never, ever want to happen to me...... if you or you know anyone who has had their horse stolen please ask them to contact me through my web site and I will put details of their horse on my site. My web is non profit I do it to give out information. Here is the link to the stolen horse page
Stolen Horses
Thank you on behalf of the horses and owners for looking


----------



## smith1andrew12 (Mar 6, 2010)

I hope you will find them.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope that they find them too, because i could never imagine what it would feel like to have my 2 taken away from me ...... I have only given a little bit of hope and hopefully someone out there will see a horse or miniature that looks like them and will email the owners, even if it is a false lead at least it has been spotted and that false lead could result in a positive lead...... we as horse lovers would never steal we love our horses and respect others love for theirs and also we must never EVER FORGET that the horse has a bond for us too. For Some one to take horses in those circumstances is NEVER A HORSE LOVER OR CARES ABOUT THE HORSE OR THEY WOULDN'T DO IT!!!! It makes me so angry that a person or persons can just walk up to our horses and take them! Not one thought is given to the distress that they give the horse or the human carer! the more people that turn a blind eye the more they get away with it..... it has to be stopped...... if they want a horse so bad they should buy one lol..... but then this would never happen! Yes I do feel strongly about horse stealing because the next horse could be mine or yours! something I never thought about until I put these horses on my web and then "it brought it home" this has to be stopped it is not like stealing from a supermarket it effects the horse and the human so deeply....... I don't want it to be me next


----------



## netposse (Dec 5, 2009)

We will be glad to post horses outside of the US and Canada on our Stolen Horse International site for free. We have been helping people find their horses since our own horse was stolen in 1997. We incorporated as a nonprofit in 2003. If you look through the listings on our site keep in mind that all of the ones in red have been recovered. We have millions of hits each year and heavy traffic from the UK. Hopefully we can be helpful to anyone who wants more help. We don't just list the horses. We send out alerts to tens of thousands of email boxes in our NetPosse network. You can join our volunteer NetPosse on the homepage (top left side of the site) and get our alerts and newsletters. We will have a story going out soon about a horse in the UK. It is truly an amazing story and I can't wait for everyone to read about this one. If you have any questions email me at [email protected]. If you are not sure of our unblemished reputation just Google us with these keyword: stolen horse, stolen horse international, netposse, debi metcalfe. That should get you started.

Debi Metcalfe - Founder
Stolen Horse International
NetPosse.com
Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page


----------



## netposse (Dec 5, 2009)

Believe me, you don't want to know how it feels to have your horse stolen. We found Idaho after 51 weeks and it was a year we will never get over. Not only have you lost a member of your family but you are a victim of crime as well. Our world was shatter and scatter about into many pieces. It affected everyone in my family in different ways. My son, who was nine the time asked me one day, "Do people who steal horses steal little boys too?" It broke my heart. It was because of the theft of Idaho that we ended up starting this volunteer organization. No one is ever paid (not even me) and the whole organization if funded by donations and the sales from a few product we have online. I hope all of you will check us out and join us. We need more help outside the US.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I will be going on your web and if there is any thing I can do to help please let me know you contact me through my web page


----------



## netposse (Dec 5, 2009)

I would love have your help letting me know when horses are missing in the UK and also helping them know we are here. We do not have the expertise in other countries like we do the US and Canada but we will still try to as hard as we can for the victims.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I will link you on my page and email the owners of the lost horses and give them your link for them to contact you...... anything else that I can help you with please let me know....... I guess this is something that non of us think about until it happens to us or someone that we know. I know that I would be a wreck if mine was taken from me I would worry so much as my little legs is allergic to grass and my big one is getting on in years now, I can't even think of how I would feel let alone how my horses would cope! I think for me if I had to move my 2 I would be looking at the security of the place and how easy it would be for someone to take my horses...... does micro chipping help? my 2 are chipped I was going to have them freeze marked, but didn't have it done is this something I should be thinking of?


----------

